# car improperly towed--pls help!



## DCXiT (Apr 16, 2007)

Our 530xiT (while in my partner's hands) was improperly towed--not on a flatbed truck. It was pulled by its front axle with the car (an automatic) in neutral. It was pulled at highway speeds for more than 20 miles to the dealer. I have no idea if the ignition key was turned to the first setting.

Any idea clues as to what damage we should have the dealer look for? Transfer case? Suspension? Has anyone had a AWD BMW towed this way and gotten out of it WITHOUT damage?

Needless to say we were livid. My partner tried to get him to look at the manual and follow instructions, but he ignored her. This was a BMW Roadside Assistance subcontractor.

Any advice is much appreciated. We're just hoping the car isn't damaged beyond reasonable repair.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

I would call BMW Roadside Assistance and request to know what their process is in regards to towing a 530XiT. Indicate your concerns, and be prepared to "go up the chain" to BMW if there has been damage... If it had been Joe Blow tow truck, I'd say your out of luck... but a BMW Roadside Assistance tow truck operator should know better. 

As for damage, I'd be concerned about control arm damage, as well as transmission issues. If your dealer can't handle it, ask them to open a PUMA request on it... that will get BMW HQ involved... they should be able to tell the dealer what to look for. Good luck! :thumbup: 

And tell your partner, nothing except a rollback for ANY car... no exceptions!


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh no DC..... you must be ripping. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Suspension should be fine. I'd worry about the transfer case and transmission, as no lubrication is provided without the engine running (automatic I assume). You might be ok due to the relatively short distance of the tow, but insist on a flat bed in the future.


----------



## DCXiT (Apr 16, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the reassuring words. We're having the shop check out both the suspension and the drive train.

Now it looks like the wagon's electronic failure was caused by corrosion of the rear fuse panel. Another problem to deal with! What's the source of the leak....


----------



## DCXiT (Apr 16, 2007)

Salvator said:


> I would call BMW Roadside Assistance and request to know what their process is in regards to towing a 530XiT. Indicate your concerns, and be prepared to "go up the chain" to BMW if there has been damage... If it had been Joe Blow tow truck, I'd say your out of luck... but a BMW Roadside Assistance tow truck operator should know better.
> 
> As for damage, I'd be concerned about control arm damage, as well as transmission issues. If your dealer can't handle it, ask them to open a PUMA request on it... that will get BMW HQ involved... they should be able to tell the dealer what to look for. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> And tell your partner, nothing except a rollback for ANY car... no exceptions!


Thanks, Salvator. What does PUMA stand for?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

DCXiT said:


> Thanks, Salvator. What does PUMA stand for?


Truth be told, I don't know what PUMA stands for, but it is the dealers method for contacting BMW HQ in NJ, and requesting info about a customers problem. Usually, if its an issue they are familiar with, they just go ahead and fix it. The next step is if its a common problem, there is usually a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) about it... Finally, if they are clueless, they contact BMW via PUMA... I'm not sure if its an email system, database or what have you, but it gets engineers at HQ looking at the problem, and making suggestions for the fix... For your situation, I'd be sure to contact BMW Roadside Assistance, and get them involved, so that if anything is found, you can place a claim against them / the towing company (hopefully you got their name... :dunno: ) My concern about the suspension involves whether or not the tow truck driver cranked down on the control arms in clamping down the car... I've heard that in extreme cases, that could bend them... Don't want to cause you any further grief, but better to figure it out now then once you get it back! :dunno:


----------



## cnagey (Apr 16, 2007)

I feel your pain...the last time I needed a tow the driver ignored our instructions not to put the car in gear and refused to let us get out the recovery hook- he was just going to hook the grappling hook under the bumper. When my husband complained, he proceeded to threaten us until we threatened to call the police, then dropped the front of the car back onto the pavement. Luckily, no damage done, so no need to seek renumeration, though we did complain through Allstate's roadside assistance group, and they have taken him off their call list (or so they say). I'm glad I wasn't there alone with that lunatic.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

cnagey said:


> the last time I needed a tow the driver ignored our instructions not to put the car in gear and refused to let us get out the recovery hook- he was just going to hook the grappling hook under the bumper.


That's crazy! :yikes: Whenever I call for a tow truck, I specify a flatbed / rollback, and prep the car in advance by inserting the recovery hook in the bumper ahead of time. Everytime (thus far) the drivers have been professional and have appreciated that I had the car ready for them. Again, if they showed up with anything other than a rollback, I'd tell them to keep on truckin'... Years ago my VW Bus was towed on its rear wheels on a hook, destroying the wheel bearings in my reduction boxes... The one benefit was I got to learn how to repair it, but it was not exactly a job I wanted to learn at that point in time...


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

*??*

Shouldn't a tow truck driver know what to use and what not to use on cars, especially a BMW? Maybe if the were accountable for the damage they cause they would be more cautious. Unbelievable.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

PollyBoston said:


> Shouldn't a tow truck driver know what to use and what not to use on cars, especially a BMW? Maybe if the were accountable for the damage they cause they would be more cautious. Unbelievable.


It's your word against theirs... they can claim the damage was pre-existent... some, maybe many, tow truck drivers are not really "professional" (IMO) in that they know don't really know how to handle each car... They'd probably have to look it up in the owners manual just like you or I would... But they don't want to do that, because then you might think they are "unprofessional"... so, they wing it! You would think they would have some sort of guidebook that they could review in their truck... Instead, my guess is they tow a front wheel drive car on the rear wheels, a rear wheel drive on the front wheels, and a 4X4 in neutral very carefully... I've even heard from one driver that some of the rollbacks that you see mounted on the back of a large pickup frame aren't even rated to carry something heavy like a Hummer H2 or a Land Rover... but they do anyway, because you don't know that, and they don't want to miss the opportunity to make some money... In reality, roadside assistance should be telling them to bring a rollback of the appropriate size, and reminding them to use the apropriate retrieval hook...

Hmmm... I wonder if my guide book concept exists... could be a money-making opportunity... a book with a one page listing of the appropriate way to tow a certain vehicle, by make and model... including diagrams, special tools (hook) or what have you necessary, precautions, etc. Hmmm..... :angel:


----------



## cnagey (Apr 16, 2007)

> Shouldn't a tow truck driver know what to use and what not to use on cars, especially a BMW? Maybe if the were accountable for the damage they cause they would be more cautious. Unbelievable.


I think they can get away with it because most people need their services so infrequently and unexpectedly they don't really have a chance to research their options, and can't really punish poor tow truck drivers by refusing to give them repeat business, since they don't really expect it anyway (sort of like going to a body shop).

That said, that is exactly why I belong to a motor club/roadside assistance program- so that someone who does use their services regularly is doing some sort of quality control. Given the overall middling level of service I've gotten from corporate Allstate (local agent is great), I'm not surprised at the lack of vetting. I would have expected more from BMW's Roadside Assistance program though.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

sig. #2 below


----------



## Buyse13 (May 31, 2006)

Salvator said:


> That's crazy! :yikes: Whenever I call for a tow truck, I specify a flatbed / rollback, and prep the car in advance by inserting the recovery hook in the bumper ahead of time.


how many times are you getting towed?!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Buyse13 said:


> how many times are you getting towed?!


Not all that often, actually... My wife's 525iT needed to be towed twice for the coil issue, and I think my car has avoided the flatbed altogether... I did stop to help a woman who hit a huge pothole in her BMW, and got two flat tires... Showed her the hook and installed it for her, told her if they showed up in anything other than a rollback, to refuse it, and went on my merry way... 

My other former vehicle (Land Rover) rode a flatbed a few times, but it was not a problem, as it had enough hooks and tiedowns hanging off it, you almost began to beleive they designed it to be towed! :rofl:


----------



## Buyse13 (May 31, 2006)

Salvator said:


> you almost began to believe they designed it to be towed! :rofl:


hahaha. iv heard that from a buddy of mine who drives a rover as well.

I used to drive a lifted truck, several inches of suspension and massive tires, and i had it towed twice and it was the most awkward thing watching a dinky little flat bed with a massive truck on its back. priceless. :rofl:


----------



## geneo1954 (Oct 22, 2006)

I am glad to know about the towing issue by use with a rolloff flatbed.an the t hooks,heres a question on my 2006 z4 I got down underneath it were would they hook to I didnt see any holes but would like to know in case it is ever towed.theres not much room to look around under there thanks to any replies.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

geneo1954 said:


> I am glad to know about the towing issue by use with a rolloff flatbed.an the t hooks,heres a question on my 2006 z4 I got down underneath it were would they hook to I didnt see any holes but would like to know in case it is ever towed.theres not much room to look around under there thanks to any replies.


If it's like other BMWs, there is actually a little door in your bumper, which can be popped open with your screwdriver (the screwdriver and the screw-in hook are in your onboard tool kit)... No need to go under the car at all...Double check your Owners Manual for full details... :thumbup:


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Tow truck drivers arent always the most intelligent people. One of my neighbors is a mechanic, and he tows my cars, and always brings the flat bed. He actually knows where to hook up the car and how to properly recover a vehicle. Really nice guy who knows his stuff. That being said, there are many drivers out ther who didnt finish highschool and dont give a damn about properly towing the vehicle. My dad has a 06 Chevy Express van Duramax, and the wiring harness became detached and the truck died in a parking lot. GM roadside dispached an allegedly "heavy duty" wrecker. It was one of those little Isuzu flat nosed trucks. The van has a GVW of 8,600 lbs and was fully loaded. The tow truck strained to pickup the van, and couldnt get it all of the way up, as well as its front wheels appeared as if it was going to pull off of the ground from the weight of the van. It was sucessfully towed, but the driver said he wouldnt tow another one of those vheicles again with that truck. You really have to be careful about dispached tow trucks. Often times, if you know your mechanic or a good towing service, you can get reimbursed for the towing costs by the roadside program, but it is best to check.


----------



## 115sonic (Apr 20, 2007)

It ain't just tow truck drivers. It is just plain stupidity, inattention, carelessness, lack of customer service, and probably 20 others things.

10 years ago I paid about $7000 to paint a show car. Took it to the Lincoln dealer, and told them not to park it under any pine trees. I was on my way out of town for 2 weeks. Two weeks later, I went to pick it up. Dealer had not even touched car. Worker bee had parked car with expensive paint job under pine trees for the duration.

Dealer made it right. One mgr told me that was nothing. Some of the lot attendants were known to back up town cars and rip both doors off by hitting concrete pillars in the driveway.

Life goes on.


----------

